# WSC 91: "working of his Spirit IN THEM"



## Romans922 (Mar 13, 2009)

How would you describe the Holy Spirit working IN the elements of the Lord's Supper? 

*Question 91. *_How do the sacraments become effectual means of salvation?_
*Answer.* The sacraments become effectual means of salvation, not from any virtue in them, or in him that doth administer them, but only by the blessing of Christ, and the working of his Spirit in them that by faith receive them.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 13, 2009)

Working of his Spirit IN THEM(the them refers to Christians) that by faith receive them(the elements)

Oops...sorry, I think you might be asking something more complex


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 13, 2009)

How does the Spirit work in the Word? He comes along with it, and brings understanding. He makes our hearts receptive; he fashions a worthy receptacle for it.

How does he work in his sacraments? He comes along with them, and attaches his promises to the signs according to the meaning of them. Being badges of his faithfulness, those who believe receive what is promised in the sacraments by them.

When we speak of receiving his grace, what we mean in the most fundamental sense is that we receive him. So that the true blessing of Word and Sacrament is that they bring us not only grace, but God; not only the gospel, but Christ in the gospel--by means of his Spirit.


----------



## BG (Mar 13, 2009)

Fisher says this "Not only the planting of grace in the soul at first, but the drawing of it out into suitable exercise on all sacramental occasions "


----------



## KMK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is an awesome book: "The Mystery of the Lord's Supper" by Robert Bruce, available here: BooksChristian.com: The Mystery of the Lord's Supper: Sermons by Robert Bruce Preached at St. Giles, Edinburgh (Paperback) by Tom Torrance


----------

